# Breeding Basics..



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok, I feel the time is near -once ive managed to scorunge some cash- to buy my first ooth, and try rearing some young mantids.

Firstly, what is a nymph? Is that a female mantis or something else?

Do I have to have a large container for the ooth to be kept in?

If I buy it from somewhere reputable, how long should it take before the young emerge?

What is the best food for 'new-born' mantids? fruitflies?

Thanks for your help,

Jonny.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

> Firstly, what is a nymph? Is that a female mantis or something else?


A nymph refers to a young mantis. Adult mantises are generally not referred to as nymphs.


> Do I have to have a large container for the ooth to be kept in?


I recommend a large container. If you have a small container, the newborn nymphs will be crowded and have a better chance of eating each other. Someone thought of making it crowded so that the nymphs don't run into each other that much. Of course, they won't run into their food as much either.


> If I buy it from somewhere reputable, how long should it take before the young emerge?


That totally depends on when the ootheca was laid and what kind of mantis laid it. I think most ooths will take just a few weeks. There are some that will take months.


> What is the best food for 'new-born' mantids? fruitflies?


Hmm, best is difficult, but I recommend fruitflies. I have been getting mine from PetCo for $6/colony. Others have said that it's very easy to rear them.Okay, any more questions are welcome. Don't forget that you can use the search feature on this forum. Have fun!


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2007)

Nymphs are any non adult mantis. Fruit flys are best. It's a waste of money to just keep buying cultures from pet stores when you can just make your own.


----------

